
Highly Illogical: What Sci-Fi Writers Get Wrong About the Future - markmassie
http://time.com/3731977/science-fiction-future-wrong/
======
bediger4000
Highly Questionable: What Time.com Gets Wrong About the Present.

Actually, a decent article, it just doesn't go far enough, or maybe it ignores
that old saw about how "Science fiction has always been about the present,
even when it’s dressed in futuristic trappings"
([https://hbr.org/2009/07/predicting-the-
present](https://hbr.org/2009/07/predicting-the-present)). That is, what
"extractive institutions" do we suffer under today, what "extractive
institutions" are we building up right now?

I'd say that the big push to own ideas (in the form of "Intellectual
Property") is just about the biggest "extractive institution" we've got
floating around today, and if the leaks of the Trans-Pacific Partnership are
any indication, our upper crust is trying to strengthen.

------
JoeAltmaier
Criticises the Romulans for being 'extractive' and thus not having the
momentum to become a galactic empire. But ignores expansion, which can fuel
growth.

Hm, maybe a better argument for Klingon empire building. The Romulans are
well-known for being reclusive.

